# DRIED Anchovies!



## kennyk (Sep 17, 2011)

Hello! I am cleaning out my frig and found couple of boxes of dried anchovies. They're about 1 to 2 inches big and was quite expensive when I bought them a year ago (imported from korea). My question is, Is it ok to feed it to my 14week lab? Any recipes you guys might have? I could ground them up and maybe use them to make treats but I dont know... Anyone???


----------



## kennyk (Sep 17, 2011)

I just gave Max (my labie) one big one and he nom nom nom-ed it up quite nicely. But I think it's quite salty... he drank water right after lol.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

What does the label say as to what is in it?

If it was salted highly I would skip them.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

what does your dog normally eat? kibble? raw? I wouldn't feed too many at a time or you might find splatters on your floor and wall, things like that could be pretty rich and cause digestive upset if given in large quantities.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken, the Asian dried anchovies usually are salted? At least the ones I use


----------



## kennyk (Sep 17, 2011)

Pretty sure it's salted because I can actually taste the salt through my nose! I'm probably going to ground some up and bake some dog biscuits with it. Hmm.. I'll post pictures if I do! lol


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

kennyk said:


> Pretty sure it's salted because I can actually taste the salt through my nose! I'm probably going to ground some up and bake some dog biscuits with it. Hmm.. I'll post pictures if I do! lol


That's way too much sodium! Either toss them or eat them yourself.....WAY too much for your dog!!!!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Ack really? I use them as treats for my dogs, it doesn't say salt on the label but they do smell salty, I don't give them a lot though maybe two fish each per day....


----------



## kennyk (Sep 17, 2011)

I just used a handful to make treats with liver and he loves it. I threw the rest of them away because no one in the family likes fish stock or anything anchovy related lol. I remembered why I bought it in the first place! It was actually a raffle prize that I won by buying 50 tickets @ $1 each lol a donation sorta thing for elderly people i think... O WELLS! lol Thanks for your inputs!


----------

